# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته  و کدام رشته؟؟!!!

## DaNiaLHnV

باسلام خدمت دوستان
من در رشته مهندسی علوم صنایع غذایی تحصیل میکنم میخواستم تغییر رشته به رشته ای بدم که مربوط به مقوله تجارت کردن و معامله  باشه اگر اطلاع کاملی دارید لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## homeyra

> باسلام خدمت دوستان
> من در رشته مهندسی علوم صنایع غذایی تحصیل میکنم میخواستم تغییر رشته به رشته ای بدم که مربوط به مقوله تجارت کردن و معامله  باشه اگر اطلاع کاملی دارید لطفا راهنماییم کنید.


در تاپیکی که تقریبا مرتبط بود با معیارت تگتون کردم که فکر میکنم استارترش علم بیشتری رو این قضیه داره البته اگه علاقه مند به کار در بورس یا فارکس باشی. 
 ولی به نظرم این جوری برای تغییر رشته تصمیم نگیر....

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

مرسی از راهنماییتون من پدرم در کار فروش و واردات مواد پلاستیکی به صورت عمده هست و میخواستم یه رشته ای برم که قرابت بیشتری با حیطه ی کاری پدرم داشته باشه تا بتونم از طریق اون کارش رو توسعه بدم اگه دوستان دیگر هم نظر و پیشنهادی دارن خوشحال میشم راهنمایی کنن

----------


## hamed2357

ترک تحصیل گزینه ی مناسبی هست برای وارد شدن به بیزینس
جدی میگم.

----------

